# My first food plot for the coming season



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

what are you planting? alfalfa?


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

can ya cut a couple of the small trees?


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

I was going to say, clear that out a little bit more...get rid of the stumps and trim back the weeds and stuff a little bit more.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

ya i just went out with the machinery and cleared more of the thorn i got some small sapling out of the way im still in the process of cleaning it up cuz as u see before it was all thorns.. and i am still debating on what i should put i would like something that stays and it stay wet for a while till summer and the fall it good i have yet to determine what i will put im pretty sure ill be puttingin some type of no till because of the roots from the trees


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

If I were you I would do my best to get it tilled up even if you have to take a small rototiller back there to do it. You will have better results than the no till.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

ya i was going to till it to the best that i can i took it oput today its still a little wet im gonna wait for a couple of days if it dont rain i will go back


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

It will be worth your while doing so. A small plot for bowhunting is great. I put in my first plot in a couple of years ago and it is addicting you feel like farmer Joe, and it will help you see more deer.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

ya that what im hoping what all did you put in yours


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

I planted a mix of brassicas and clover, I did try some turnips but they did not turn out so well, going to try it again this year see if result are different.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

If i was planting something there i would plant alfalfa there because the deer love that.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> If i was planting something there i would plant alfalfa there because the deer love that.


x2. alfalfa and mix it with a lil comere deer. works like a charm. also some of that stuff, I cant remember the name but it makes it very full and rich, if you watch outdoor channel you will know what it is from commercials


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

would alfafa grow in a place like that i need to make sure cus it wont get alot of sunlite it will get some mid day and towards the night


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I just like taken some of that buck jam and cover a old stump or log with it and them deer love it


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

should i put down some chicken manure that i have then till it in or should i leave it plain


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

chicken manure is actually not good for growing things. Cow, horse, and pig manure would work good though


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

i thought it notr good inless u let it set a while so it dosnt burn ur plants


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

If you want it for a hunt plot plant something that will re-germinate or plant something late because it's going to get eaten clean pretty fast.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

ya i will bee looking ast all type of plot mix i will most likely expand it to the left past that big tree i just got lots of thorns to clear out..


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

made a expansion to my plot that i was planing on putting in


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

if you really want a kick butt spot, call the land resource office and they will pay you to put CRP fields in, if those deer bed down in CRP and a food plot 100 yards away, you got yourself a good spot.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

We have CRP fields and they are great for holding wildlife. I hunt pheasants, turkey, rabbits, and deer in the CRP field and you even get paid for it. Its a great deal


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's A pic of one of my CRP fields. Great for holding pheasants, and the deer and turkey love it as well.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

well we only have 10 acers we could put it in front maybe but what do they do


----------



## BrianD (Sep 28, 2009)

Your going to need alot more sunlight to penetrate that canopy of trees to get most crops to grow. You may have to just go with simple grass or maybe clover to grow in the shade.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

well theres a clearing and sun light does git through just it ohio so there was clouds in the way of the sun


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

well i had this tree fall down idk if im gonna move it im pretty sure i will thoe


----------

